# 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer



## xbxmxnn (9. April 2012)

Moin moin,

am kommenden Sonntag, 15. April, richten wir wieder auf dem Kieler Nordmarksportfeld unser 2. Qualifikationsturnier für die diesjährige Nationalmannschaft aus; noch kann sich potentiell jeder qualifizieren, weil von drei Turnieren nur zwei in die Ermittlung der Nationalmannschaft eingehen, wer also mitmachen möchte - gerne los. Hier nochmal die Ausschreibung:

http://deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/app/download/5781327192/Werfen+Quali.pdf

Bei Fragen, Sorgen oder Nöten wendet Euch gerne vertrauensvoll an mich


----------



## Fietzer (9. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

vor ort sein werde ich, aber ob es zum werfen reicht...mal sehen was der daumen bis dahin sagt


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Auf welchen Daumen haste denn gehauen, ausgerechnet den rechten? Du sollst doch auch nicht mit links hämmern...

Unser neuestes Mitglied im 200-Meter-Club ist ja Mike; am Wochenende bekommt er seinen 200-Meter-Aufnäher sowie bei passender Gelegenheit seine Trophäe - eine ähnliche bekommt übrigens jeder, der offiziell über 200 Meter wirft, als Anreiz, das zu schaffen - denn das schafft wirklich bei weitem nicht jeder!


----------



## angelnmike (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Moin.Ich werde am Sonntag leider nicht dabei sein weil ich die rechte Hand im Gips habe.Fiese Prellung.Aber dann beim nächsten mal.:c


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Dann kriegste auch keinen Aufnäher. Selber Schuld! 

Aber gute Besserung, und sicherlich auch im Namen der anderen Werfer!


----------



## angelnmike (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Toll.Ich hab aber auch immer die Daddeln zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.Man ey.#q


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*


----------



## Fietzer (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

kaum ist er dran mit ausgeben kommt er einfach nicht....zechpreller


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Daher weht der Wind... jetzt verstehe ich!


----------



## angelnmike (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Halloooooo!Ich werde schon noch einen oder zwei ausgeben.Da laß ich mich nicht Lumpen.#6:vik:Ausserdem kann ich doch jetzt noch nicht weiter werfen.Ist doch noch kein Länderkampf.


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es wieder eine Personal Best-Wertung geben wird; keine Ahnung.


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht mitwerfen am Sonntag, aber ich habe gestern mal den neuen Kompressor WR300-Blank mit Minima-4-Ringen versehen, und der Stock fühlt sich MÄCHTIG an... ich denke, ich werde mal einen Probewurf machen... :vik:


----------



## Fietzer (13. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

ich denke ich werd auch ein paar würfe probieren, um zu sehen was der fuss aushält


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Sodele, war gut; wir hatten neun Aktive (zehn, aber einer nicht in der Wertung), das Wetter hatte nach einem Schlimmes verheißenden Start ein Einsehen, es wurde bald trocken, dafür hatten wir für das Nordmarksportfeld recht ordentlichen und vor allem stetigen Wind, die Fußballer waren lieb zu uns - passt.

Fietzer (Christoph Fischer) zeigte schon mit dem ersten Wurf, dass er derzeit in Topform ist und sich alle an ihm messen lassen müssen; und tatsächlich bissen sich an ihm heute alle die Zähne aus! Er warf aber auch eine neue persönliche Bestweite von großartigen 232,60 Metern - herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! (Und mindestens ein weiterer Wurf mit den 150 Gramm lag auch jenseits der 230!)
Aber auch andere waren in Form, auch Veit Nagorsen nach langer Abwesenheit und vor allem nach einem anstrengenden Angelwochenende zeigte, dass er das Werfen noch nicht verlernt hat, und so hatten fünf Werfer einen Schnitt von über 200 Metern - sowas hatten wir bei einer Quali auch selten bis noch nie.

Fietzer ist mit zwei ersten Plätzen bereits klar qualifiziert; die weiteren Platzierungen allerdings könnten noch durchaus spannend werden! Angehängt die Ergebnisse dieser Quali:


----------



## kerasounta (15. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Wow !

über 230 m.... denke das kann sich sehen lassen...

Chapeau Fietzer ! und auch an alle anderen..... denke das D Team wird gut werden...


----------



## Fietzer (15. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

danke


----------



## Daniel-93 (15. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Über 230m ist wirklich eine spitzen Leistung.

Glückwunsch an alle zu den tollen Ergebnissen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Saubere Leistung, alle mit Multi, so wie das aussieht, oder?


----------



## SEAPOINT (16. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Erst mal Danke an Abumann für all die information die er unz immer zu komm läst,über distanswerfen oder alles was mit Multirollen zu tun hat .Ich lese all die Berichte immer wieder gerne ,zum teil haben sie mir enorm weiter geholfen.
Respekt für die elite werfer .
Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wie oft ihr elite werfer üben geht,damit man über 200 meter kommt.Es ist ja noch kein Meister von himmel gefallen.Also mus man dafür schon was tun.Geht ihr da nur auf der wisse üben oder auch in die mukibude eisen bigen.


Gruß SEAPOINT


----------



## Fietzer (17. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

hallo seapoint, bin erst letztes jahr im januar zufällig zum casting gestoßen und hab sofort gefallen dran gefunden. obwohl ich vorher NIE mit der rolle geworfen habe, konnte ich nach kurzer einweisung durch ABUMANN immerhin 80 m werfen. danach hab ich bis jetzt kein training oder veranstaltung ausgelassen. privat werfe ich 2-4 mal im monat je 1-2 std. und mittlerweile liegt meine PB bei 232,60 m. kein fitnessstudio oder ähnliches bringen solche weiten. ich sag nur üben, üben und nochmals üben.
gruß fietzer


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Wie Fietzer sagt - Neill Mackellow sagte einst, um Weltmeister zu werden, hat er zwei jahre lang jeden Tag geübt - bei Regen, Schnee, Sturm, Weihnachten, Ostern und der Niederkunft der Frau...

Ganz so verrückt sind wir nicht, aber ja, ohne Training geht es nun einmal nicht, wenn man etwas erreichen möchte, aber das ist wie in jedem Sport. Wenn man zufrieden ist, mit den Jungs rumzuhängen und sich ganz gut zu schlagen, reicht ein profunder Einstieg, nur wird man dann halt nicht Weltmeister.

Was übrigens erwähnt werden möge: Es reicht wirklich, nur wenig Energie in das Training zu stecken, wenn man beim Angeln ein wenig weiter kommen möchte mit weniger Aufwand, dazu muss man im Prinzip  nur die Grundlagen verstehen und üben; was Fietzer ittlerweile treibt ist der Sport als Hobby, und sein Einsatz wird ganz klar belohnt!


----------



## SEAPOINT (18. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Fietzer
Ich bin sehr erstaund das du in so kurzerzeit auf so ein hohen Level gehkomm bist .
Bei doch so wenigen Training stunden in Monat.Ich habe geh dacht man braucht mehr .
Abumann schreibt das Neil Mackellow hat zwei jahre lang jeden tag gehübt um Weltmeister zu werden.Das sind weit aus mehr stunden ,als er sich auf die Weltmeisterschaft vor bereitet hat wahr er da auch anfänger .Oder schon profi.
Ich finde toll was du in der kurzen zeit gehschaft hast.


Gruß SEAPOINT


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Neill war zu der Zeit bereits erfahrener Werfer, aber weit entfernt von Profi; zu der Zeit dominierte Paul Kerry die Werferszene mit seinem rasend schnellen Wurf mit einer kurzen (12 Fuß / 3,66m)-Rute, und weil Neill wusste, dass er niemals so schnell sein konnte wie Paul, musste er irgendwie anders die Power aufbauen, daher nahm er eine wesentlich längere, durchgehend steifere Rute (Paul warf die Daiwa AWT12M, Neill nahm die Zziplex TZ500; ich hab beide hier, falls mal jemand probieren möchte  ), um einen wesentlich größeren Bogen machen zu können, dem das Blei folgen muss, um Power aufzubauen, und es hat sich offenbar ausgezahlt, hat Neill doch einige Weltrekorde damit aufgestellt.

Und ich glaube, Fietzer schwindelt; ich bin sicher, er übt deutlich öfter, vielleicht hat er Monat mit Woche verwechselt oder so #6


----------



## kerasounta (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

mal ne Frage abumann,

heute ist meine Daiwa Tournament eingetroffen...

da ist mir aufgefallen as gar kein Rollenhalter druff ist.... nur ein Reducer..
wo kann man sich so einen rollenhalter besorgen und welchen würdest du empfehlen?

Die Rute ist sehr mächtig...also der Butt ist schon sehr dick im Gegensatz zum Tip.....
scheint so nach Gefühl sehr steif zu sein das Ding....

Gruß Aki


----------



## dorschman (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Paul Kerry war ja nebenbei auch noch ein sehr erfolgreicher 
 Angler (das 3,66 Modell in schwarz/gruen habe ich auch noch    im Keller stehen)

 geht es bei den castingveranstaltungen denn ausschliesslich 
 um das Werfen mit der Multi oder gibt es auch eine Klasse 
 für Stationärrollen  ?

 Gruss
 Dorschman


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



dorschman schrieb:


> geht es bei den castingveranstaltungen denn ausschliesslich
> um das Werfen mit der Multi oder gibt es auch eine Klasse
> für Stationärrollen ?
> 
> ...


 

Zumindest im VDSF gibt es noch das Binnen- und Meeresfischercasting, da herschen völlig andere Regularien. Dort wir mit Stationärrollen geworfen und man darf auch nur gerade über Kopf werfen, ohne abzulegen.


----------



## dorschman (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

schade :-( 
das werfen mit der Multi muss man wahrscheinlich
als separaten Sport betrachten bringt mich ja leider
beim Brandungsangeln an deutschen Küsten 
nicht unbedingt weiter


----------



## VC1 (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Dorschman,

dann fahren wir mal zusammen an den Strand und werfen mal eine Runde!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## kerasounta (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Also ich dachte bis letzten monat das ich ganz toll und weit werfen kann..

dann habe ich multigeworfen und ne 2teilige und wusste das ich auf nerganz anderen Baustelle bin...

Das Handling --das Greifen und der Bewegungsablauf ist eine Sportart für sich und Technik für sich...

kann man vergleichen mit nem Speerwerfer und Diskuswerfer..

normale Brandungswerfer sind die Speerwerfer...volle Pulle raus im Guten Winkel...

Diskuswerfer müssen ihre Rotationen und mehr auf ihre Technik während des Abwerfens achten....also insgesamt sehr viel schwerer als beim Speerwurf.

Bin absoluter Anfänger und werde es beim Multiwerfen noch sehr lange sein...


----------



## basslawine (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



kerasounta schrieb:


> kann man vergleichen mit nem Speerwerfer und Diskuswerfer..
> 
> normale Brandungswerfer sind die Speerwerfer...volle Pulle raus im Guten Winkel...
> 
> Diskuswerfer müssen ihre Rotationen und mehr auf ihre Technik während des Abwerfens achten....also insgesamt sehr viel schwerer als beim Speerwurf.



na, das würd ich jetzt mal nicht so unterschreiben!

  ...weils so schön passt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bp-eCOv0Wg&feature=related
:vik:
gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Marco,

danke für den Link.

Ist ja Wahnsinn, wie die da werfen.

Gibt es da Infos drüber, wie weit die damit kommen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht da... also:

@ kerasounta: Da sollten Coaster-Rollenhalter bei gewesen sein (sowas wie Schlauchschellen deluxe), die sind prima für Multirollen und gehören von Haus aus dazu; wenn nicht sag nochmal bescheid, dann suche ich Dir sowas raus.

@ dorschman: glaub mir, es ist EGAL, mit welchem Rollentyp man wirft, ich habe Würfe der 250 Meter mit Multi und Stationärrolle gesehen; es kommt nur auf die Technik an! Allerdings hatten wir eigens Stationärrollenklassen bei unseren Veranstaltungen, weil auch andere Angler meinten, das sei ein großer Unterschied (ist es nicht), aber irgendwie meinen deutsche Angler, Stationärrolle gehört an eine dreiteilige Rute und muss mit Wucht ohne Technik über Kopf durchgezogen werden - stimmt so nicht, aber dadurch warfen die besten Staionärrollenangler kürzer als die schlechtesten Multirollenangler, und zu den letzten Veranstaltungen kam niemand mehr... Ach ja, und schwarz-grün ist meines Wissens keine AWT, sondern eine AWB 

@ basslawine und wiederanfänger: hübsches Video; allerdings werfen die dort mit 18 Gramm, darum sieht alles so geschmeidig und kraftlos aus, aber tatsächlich hübsch und echt beneidenswert; Weltrekord mit 18 Gramm liegt bei etwa 120 Metern, wenn ich nicht recht irre (Genaueres sollte auf der Seite des ICSF 'International Casting Sport Federation' stehen) - aber auch hier, genau wie beim Meeresdistanzwerfen: Putzig, dass der Weltrekord auf der Wiese bei 120 Metern liegt, festen Fußes auf hartem Grund mit Rückenwind und Pendelwurf, aber der Durchschnittsmeerforellenangler bis zum Bauch im Wasser und mit 'aerodynamischem' Spöket an die 100 wirft... |uhoh:

Und noch einmal: Der ursprüngliche Sinn des Distanzwerfens der Meeresangler liegt tatsächlich darin, in der Brandung, unter realen Bedingungen, weiter zu werfen und möglichst noch den Köder am Haken zu haben; in den letzten Tagen hörte und las ich wieder diverse Ausreden, warum unser Sport nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun hat, aber da kann ich nur sagen: Wer etwas will, findet einen Weg, wer etwas nicht will, findet eine Ausrede.


----------



## kerasounta (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



basslawine schrieb:


> na, das würd ich jetzt mal nicht so unterschreiben!
> 
> ...weils so schön passt:
> 
> ...



is  ja einiges bei.....denke 1 oer 2 techniken wären für mich auch jut....
habe  nur den high swing geübt...der is wohl zu schwer am Anfang...

OTG wird ab jetzt erstmal geübt...wenn da was rum kommt erst weiter..

der aussie 2 step gefällt mir :q


----------



## kerasounta (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

hi abumann,

hast Recht gehabt, da waren diese Rollercoaster bei...waren unten im Karton drin...

die Rute ist n brett....der Butt ist mächtig aber sehr griffig...genau richtig für meine Hand um nen festen Griff zu haben..
jetzt sehe ich auch den Unterschied zwischen einer Match Rute und ner Turnierrute...

Gruß


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Stimmt, die Daiwa Tournament ist eine tolle Matchrute! (Du meintest, es sei eine Turnierrute, oder? |rolleyes )

Mit jeder dieser englischen Ruten kann man 230, 240... mehr Meter werfen, als der Werfer je ausschöpfen kann, auch mit den weicheren wie den Team Daiwa oder Century C3; die Daiwa Tournament ist wie gesagt eine herausragende Matchrute, hartes Handteil für weiteste Würfe und eine äußerst sensible Spitze, als Turnierrute ist sie Geschmackssache - für den Ablegewurf ist die Spitze eigentlich deutlich zu weich, sie ist eigens für das hohe Pendel gebaut, aber das kann sie gut... Leider ist sie so dick wie Du schreibst, 'modernere' Ruten mit gleichen Charakteristika sind deutlich schlanker, aber das ist eine einfache Philosophie oder Physik: je schlanker, desto schwerer, weil die Wandstärke des Blanks größer sein muss, um die gleiche Haltbarkeit zu bekommen, Daiwa baut halt ziemlich dick, aber dafür leichter - die Century Tip Tornado SuperMatch hat fast identische Charakteristika bezüglich Härte des Handteils und Weichheit der Spitze (sprich: Aktion), ist aber etwas schwerer, dafür aber deutlich dünner.


----------



## kerasounta (19. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

achsooo

also doch Match Rute...weil ich im UK Forum extra noch nachgefragt hatte..

da meinten die meisten Team Daiwa Z ----Schlanker aber weicher..eher Match und Fisch Rute...der eine Kamerad hat die Zziplex HSM -die Century TTSM und die Daiwa gefischt..er meinte ie Daiwa ist ne Ecke besser als die zziplex und Century..aber seine persönliche Einshätzung beim Werfen

Daiwa tournament 133m eher Turnierrute weil sehr steif..fürs angeln selbst nur bedingt geeignet..

der eine UK User meinte ist ähnlich wie eine seiner Zziplex Ruten...und soll ne gute sein..
keine Ahnung Abumann....ich kenne die alle nur vom Internet..nie in er Hand gehabt..

im Vergleich zur Penn Affinity Ultimate doch ne ecke steifer vom Gefühl her..

mal sehen wie  ich damit zurecht komme...

Gruß


----------



## basslawine (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



kerasounta schrieb:


> ...
> 
> der aussie 2 step gefällt mir :q



Moin Aki,

das video sollte eigentlich eher auf die Speer bzw Diskuswerfer bezogen sein (4 turn infinity|bigeyes), bitte keinen highcopter am strand probieren, ausser du willst 20 Spaziergänger in deckung gehen sehen.

der hier wirft so eine Art aussie 2 step mit der Brandungsrute:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FSYBJH6iQ8

@Abumann: sorry für OT

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hi Marco, quatsch, wir sind doch noch voll im Thema! #h

Ach ja, und Jay Lee, das Rhino aus dem Video, ist auch im Oktober in Kiel beim Kong Open!Wer also zwei Tage lang die Elite sehen möchte... wenn nicht da, wo sonst!


----------



## basslawine (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Moin Abumann,

auf jeden  Fall wirft datt Nashorn einen signifikant anderen Stil als die meisten anderen, meinst du der hat "Rücken"?

Jedenfalls verbiegt er sich in der Startposition nicht so wie der Rest.
Wenn ich alle Jubeljahre mal werfe, spüre ich meine beiden kaputten Bandscheiben doch recht deutlich, deshalb suche ich immer noch einen "rückenschonenden" Wurfstil.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

jo,

dieser 2 Step ist denke ich erlaubt vom Rhinozeros 
so in etwas würd ich auch gern werfen wollen...
naja der Maestro ist aber auch ein echtes Monster !

wenn der Fietzer so weiter macht...haben wir bald auch einen Maestro..
232m ....ist unglaublich !
so weit gehen meine Abrisse ......geil !

weiß nicht wie das Regelwerk genau sit....ob es eine perfekter Pendulum sein muss beim Werfen...aber so 100% gleich sieht kein Wurf aus..
denke mit nur imitieren eines Werfers wirds nix..
da muss ich selbst meine Höhe finden und Bewegungsablauf..
wenn der Zwischenschritt erlaubt ist wäre es von Vorteil !
@basslawine
 das man beim Werfen sich nicht mehrmals drehen darf ist schon klar..
das war ein Vergleich von 2 Wurfsportarten die in er Technik große Unterschiede aufweisen...in der Speerwerfer ihre Weite aus der Anlaufgeschwindigkeit und der Kraft des Werfers kommt..
während der Diskuswerfer sehr von seiner Technik abhängig ist und eine saubere Rotation und Handling des Diskus erforderlicch ist.
habe früher n bißchen geworfen..ähnlich ist es beim Multiwerfen und Stationär....
Werdet mir zustimmen das Stationär so ziemlich jeder hinbekommt im Gegensatz zum Multiwerfen ,was seine Zeit und Übung braucht...sowie einen sauberen Bewegungsablauf....sonst ist nix mit Weite !

Gruß Aki

PS: Abumann hat wohl Recht, die Daiwa ist am Tip doch nicht so steif...eher weicher und damit wohl ne Match Rute und keine Turnierrute...wenn diese steif auch am 2 Teil sind...das gute ist as ich damti wohl auh gut fischen kann und nicht nur werfen ..


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hi Aki,

nochmal: Es geht beim Distanzwerfen NICHT um Multirollenwerfen; es geht darum, möglichst weit zu werfen, dabei müssen freilich ein paar Sicherheitsregeln eingehalten werden (Schnurstärken, keine 360°-Drehungen etc), aber ansonsten geht es darum, das Blei in einem 30°-Kegel wie beim Speerwerfen möglichst weit zu werfen, die Technik ist dabei persönlicher Ausdruck - ich habe abgelegte Würfe mit Stationärrolle jenseits der 250 Meter gesehen, ich habe hoch oder flach gependelte Würfe gesehen, mit Schritten oder ohne... was zum Werfer am besten passt ist gut; ein paar Grundlagen sind allen Würfen gemein, die lernt man bei uns auf der Wiese oder sehr viel schwieriger mittels Videos oder allein, und diese Grundlagen zählen auch am Strand - klar kann man mit schnellen dreiteiligen Ruten und dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren sehr weit werfen, aber einerseits bleiben dabei viele Köder im wahrsten Sinne auf der Strecke, andererseits ist es relativ teuer, weil bei diesem Gerät teuer gleich besser heißt, und nicht zuletzt ist es anstrengend - klar kann man als 30jähriger eine ganze Nacht hindurch 200-Gramm-Bleie ins Wasser prügeln, aber das geht an die Substanz; und wenn mandann etwas älter wird oder nicht (mehr) die Kraft hat könnte man sich halt überlegen, wie man anders den Köder sicher und genauso weit raus bekommt, ohne sich zu schinden, und spätestens da sollte man mal über fundierte Technik nachdenken.

Und wie gesagt, Aki, ja, man kann mit der Daiwa Tournament sehr, sehr weit werfen; aber es ist sicherlich nicht die am einfachsten zu händelnde Rute, und ich persönlich meine, sie ist, um das Optimum herauszuholen, für Dich nicht die richtige, aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja; Spaß haben kann man auf jeden Fall mit ihr.


----------



## SEAPOINT (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Multi freunde
Abumann ist schult  da drann das ich jetzt auch dann und wann auf der wiese oder see stehe und ein paar wurf übungen mache um beim brandungsangeln etwas weiter werfen zu könn .Leider stehe ich zur zeit öfter auf der wiese oder see als am strand zum brandungsangeln.
Doch dafür muss ich sagen es ist herrlich zu sehen wie das blei immer weiter fliegt.Man bekommt auf einmal wieder schnur zu sehen die man schon lange nicht mehr sah.Über der zeit von 1 1/2 Jahren konnte ich von 110 auf 158 meter in schnitt verbessern . Wo bei der beste geh messene wurf bei 176 meter wahr.Leider eine eintags fliege. Ich gehe einmal oder zweimal im Monat auf die wiese oder am see.Gehworfen wird mit der Multi wurf still pedulum selber bei gehbracht durch Videos kuken.Mit über kopfwürfe komme ich nicht so weit.Leider komme ich ihrgend wie nicht mehr weiter .Und nun meine frage gibt es ihr in der nähe von Höxter 37671 Meeresdistanzwerfer die mir weiter helfen könnten.Lieber würde ich noch zur Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel fahrren und den jungs mal über die schulter zu schauen .Aber für mal ebend zu weit . Aber ihrgendwann hoffe ich das ,ich dabei sein darf.
Ach Abumann nimm es nicht peersönlich aber ich hätte deine berichte lieber vor 20 jahren gehlesen.


grus SEAPOINT


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Das mit dem anstrengend kann ich jetzt schon bestätigen....

im letzten Sommer habe ich nach 3 Stunden keine Lust und Kraft mehr gehabt um die 150 gr Bleie rauszuhauen mit vollem Gas..

das war vor ein paar Jahren kein Ding für mich auch 8 Stunden lang...
denke das die Variante mit 2teiligen ..egal jetzt ob nun multi oder Stationär...das is ja jedem selbst überlassen...sehr viel relaxter ist...
Denke wirklich das man selbst seine Technik finden muss oder besser gseagt seinen Stil....das kann man aber erst wenn man die Technik verstanden hat und man die Würfe fühlen kann....soweit bin ich noch nicht....
Den Touch oder das Rutengefühl ist ein ganz anderes...wenn man 10 jahre 3teilig angelt und wirft ist das ne krasse Umstellung....

Was  mich nur wundert ist das immer noch die 2teiligen sehr selten ausserhalb von GB geangelt werden...
Die 2teiligen sieht man sehr selten in der BRD und noch viel seltener im Süden Europas...
Das gleiche auch mit den Herstellern....eigentlich bauen nur die briti. Hersteler 2teilige mit Ausnahmen sind es auch andere wie Daiwa und Shimano die aber hauptsächlich für  den briti. Markt bauen....
bei den italien. Herstellern fällt mir da nur Bad Bass Tech ein..die bauen auch ein paar feine 2teilige Brandungsruten
Dann wirds aber schon eng....


----------



## dorschman (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

also ihr habt mich heiss gemacht ich werde wenn es die zeit zulaesst den naechsten werfertermin in kiel wahrnehmen.
wie war noch die regel mit der schlag schnur 70er nicht verjuengt ? Das waere allerdings knotentechnisch bei der beringung meiner ruten nicht darstellbar.

nochmal zum Thema Multirollen:
Ich will es auch gern lernen damit zu werfen 
Halte Sie aber für den Einsatz an deutschen Küsten nur für bedingt zweckmaessig. Ich moechte gern mal sehen wie jemand einen 60er Dorsch mit ner 525 Penn in Presen über die Lehmkante dreht   und die Chronisten unter uns mögen mich korrigieren aber die Engländer haben in Kuehlungsborn 2009 doch auch nur den vorletzten Wertungstag gewonnen

Ich glaub der Grund warum die meisten Engländer mit Multi fischen ist, dass Sie es einfach nicht anders kennen weil es alle so machen.

Ich habe im Maerz eine Woche in Norwegen mit Schotten und Engländern in der Brandung gestanden.

Nachdem wir unserem Guide für einen Angeltag eine Vercelli Spyra nebst Technium Rolle mit 15er geflochtener in die Hand gedrückt haben, hat der fast geweint als er sie wieder hergeben musste und haette seine Century Peitsche am liebsten geschreddert  (aber hierzu in Bälde mehr in einem separaten Bericht)  
Gruss 
Dorschman


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Da geb ich dir allerdings recht diese Vercelli Ruten sind absolut der Hammer..

welches Design -Eleganz und Power da drin steckt... und das bei so ultradünnem Blank und Gewicht unter 500 gr...

ich bin von meiner Ultima Spyra begeistert und es macht einfach Spaß mit dieser Rute zu angeln..


----------



## dorschman (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@kerasounta
hast du schon mal die "weißen"  oder jetzt ganz neu die schwarzen probiert ? 
noch leichter als die Blauen noch duennerer Blank
und zum Buttangeln ein traum


----------



## basslawine (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



dorschman schrieb:


> nochmal zum Thema Multirollen:
> Ich will es auch gern lernen damit zu werfen
> Halte Sie aber für den Einsatz an deutschen Küsten nur für bedingt zweckmaessig.



Hurra, endlich wieder Multi gegen Stationär-diskussionen!!!




dorschman schrieb:


> Ich moechte gern mal sehen wie jemand einen 60er Dorsch mit ner 525 Penn in Presen über die Lehmkante dreht   ....



Meinst du rein wegen Schnureinzug oder wegen Power?
Schnureinzug mag vielleicht geringer pro Umdrehung sein, aber ich kann rein gefühlt mit der Multi und Fisch dran schneller kurbeln wenns sein muss.
Und bei Power bzw. bzw. Rollenbruchgefahr seh ich die Multis klar vorne, haben einfach das einfachere und direktere mechanische Prinzip und wenn wie bei der Penn 525  oder der Speedmaster II ein Edelstahlgetriebe dazukommt, sind die Dinger annähernd unkaputtbar.

PS: britischer Conger-Rekord vom Strand ist 68lbs (31kg) mit SpeedmasterII und Daiwa HPB (3,60 Mittelklasserute aus den 90ern und beileibe kein Knüppel), ich weiss nicht wie ne Vercelli mit Ultegra dran danach aussieht#c.




dorschman schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Grund warum die meisten Engländer mit Multi fischen ist, dass Sie es einfach nicht anders kennen weil es alle so machen.
> 
> Nachdem wir unserem Guide für einen Angeltag eine Vercelli Spyra nebst Technium Rolle mit 15er geflochtener in die Hand gedrückt haben, hat der fast geweint als er sie wieder hergeben musste und haette seine Century Peitsche am liebsten geschreddert  (aber hierzu in Bälde mehr in einem separaten Bericht)
> Gruss
> Dorschman



Ja bitte, ich freu mich schon (völlig ernstgemeint und ironiefrei)!

Beste Grüße Marco


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



dorschman schrieb:


> @kerasounta
> hast du schon mal die "weißen"  oder jetzt ganz neu die schwarzen probiert ?
> noch leichter als die Blauen noch duennerer Blank
> und zum Buttangeln ein traum



habe die Vercelli Spyra in blau nur gesehen..... und die 
Ultima Spyra G2 hab ich gefischt...

welche schwarze? die neue Spyra hab ich noh nicht live gesehen..aber auch nicht aufm Pic..oder meinst du die Piuma Power ?kenne nur ie ausm Evia Katalog 2012

hast du da eine un kannst ein Foto schiessen ???|bigeyes

Gruß Aki

zum Thema Mutli gegen stationär kann ich nichts sagen.... weil ich mich nur mit Stationär auskenne.... wird sich bald ändern hoffe ich...aber so rein ausm Bauch und Logik herraus würd ich sagen as die Multi sehr stabil sein muss...wenn denn multis für Bootsangelei benutzt werden und für Tunas und schwertfische....


----------



## dorschman (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@all
nein bitte keine multi/stationaer diskussion
ich wollt einfach mal meine eindrücke einwerfen


----------



## basslawine (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@Dorschman: sorry, ist mir schon klar, dass du das ganz unverfänglich meintest! fühlte mich nur gerade an eine uralte diskussion hier im Board erinnert.
aber trotzdem,wie meintest Du das denn nu mit dem 60er Dorsch?

gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@  Seapoint (und alle natürlich): ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten, zusammen zu werfen: 

Entweder Du suchst eine Wiese bei Dir in er Nähe, die groß genug ist (oder einen See / Kanal /...) und organisierst günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, und wir kommen einfach vorbei, werfen zusammen (ich bringe unseren Rekordmeister Jan Hinz mit, der hört meist noch darauf, was ich sage  , und vielleicht noch einen oder zwei), wir werfen, schauen, was man bei Dir verbessern kann, und grillen hinterher nett oder so, oder

wir organisieren einfach einen Werftermin, entweder einen offiziellen DMV- oder halt einen Trainingstermin so, dass Du es mit einem Wochenend- oder Angelausflug kombinieren kannst und sonst Plan wie oben - das Angebot gilt natürlich generall auch für andere, geregelt kriegt man alles!

@ dorschman: ich leihe Dir gerne einmal eine Penn 525 oder eine Daiwa Slosh; vielleicht kann man damit auch mal irgendwie 'fundierte' Tests machen, sowas wie Gewichte über eine bestimmte Distanz einkurbeln oder so - ich wette, dass mindestens die beiden eben genannten Multis keinen Deut langsamer sind als eine normal gebäuchliche Daiwa-Shimano-Quantum-etc-Stationärrolle! und das ist mit nur Blei dran; spätestens, wenn Fisch dran hängt, ist die Multi potentiell im Vorteil, weil man einkurbeln kann und nicht pumpen muss; allerdings geht es hier nicht darum; hier geht es um Weitwerfen, und man kann mit beiden Rollentypen sehr weit werfen, wobei die Stationärrolle mit sehr dünnen Schnüren leicht im Vorteil ist (daher die Geflochtenen in der deutschen Brandung), die Multi bei dickeren Schnüren; und viele Engländer angeln fast ausschließlich mit Multi, weil sie über Steinen oder von Klippen oder beim Angeln auf größere Fische einfach stärkere Schnur brauchen - und versuch mal, mit Stationärrolle 45er Schnur zu werfen |supergri  Viele Matchangler benutzen drüben bei Sandgrund und kleineren Fischen schon lange Geflecht und fschen sehr gut damit, über Steingrund aber macht das niemand, denn Abrisse kosten Geld und Fisch.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Abumann,

die Penn 525 Mag2 kenne ich ja nun einigermaßen.

Als Gegenstück Stationär habe ich Quantum Crypton surf 666 und die World Champion Rolle. 

Leider hing an den Penn bis jetzt als größter Fisch eine 42 cm Patte.

Die Multis sind auf keinen Fall schlechter.

Erfordern eine Umstellung.

Mehr aber auch nicht.

Jan und du müssen aber auf jeden Fall bei uns vorbei kommen.

Gästezimmer ( kostenlos, wegen ihr es privat aushaltet) sind vorhanden.

Unsere Jugendruppe will werfen lernen.

Das können wir ja vielleicht Anfang Mai besprechen.

Hat du die PN bekommen?

Gruß aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

wie OWL ?

wo kommse her Wiederanfänger ?

Gruß


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Aki,

Ich hatte dir schon per PN geschrieben.

Bin aus 33165 Lichtenau.

Hast du die PN nicht bekommen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kerasounta (20. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

ja schön,

wenn bei dir was geht.....dann bin ich nur knapp ne Stunde entfernt..

Sauber ! 
Gruß Aki


----------



## kerasounta (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

so nachdem ich erfahren musste das die Daiwa Tournament keine echte Turnierrute ist hab ich lang überlegt..;+|bigeyes

und habe mich entschieden noch ne Century TTR zu kaufen..

es ist aber eine andere Version in Fliederrot-schwarz nicht in Carbon-Look....

mal sehen wie die Unterschiede sind...das Einzige was mich stört ist, die Länge mit 14 Feet....is für mich vielleicht n paar Zentimeter zu lang...die anderen sind 4.05 cm lang ..iese ist 4.25cm lang...
hart an fer Grenze |uhoh:

gruss Aki


----------



## basslawine (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Mensch Aki,

werden die Ruten deine Altersvorsorge oder was?

kaufst Du die wieder ungeworfen?

Ich dachte, ich würde Tackle horten (Meinnnn Sccchhhhaatzzzz....!), aber du schlägst echt Alle!

Tank lieber für 60€ voll und fahr zu Dirk und zurück, anstatt die 10fache Summe in "die könnt was sein..." Ruten zu versenken.

HHmmm, oder ich kündige meinen Job und importiere Ruten und werde einfach königlich westpfälischer Hoflieferant....?

gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Wenne weißt das du die nächsten 3 monate nicht an die Küste kommst bis zum Griechenland Urlaub....

Dann hasse keine Wahl und versuchst erstmal n paar zu kaufen und zu testen..

egal, was mir nicht passt wird wieer verkauft....mache ich bei 3 teiligen auch so...
auch wenne paar euronen verlierst.... bin einfach zu neugierig únd muss die Sachen sehen live....
Ausserdem kenne ich mich und werde eine fremde Rute nie so sorglos werfen wie meine eigene...
dann lieber die Eigene werfen und wenn se bricht ist nur der Geldbeutel traurig und sonst niemand...
An mich Ruten verkaufen lohnt sich nicht...ich muss ja die Kredite der EU zurückzahlen... bei ner strompauschale von 1200 euro und Lebensmittelpreisen die das doppelte betragenwie hier in der BRD :-(

Gruß Aki


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Marco,

Was hat Aki denn für ein Auto, dass er für 60€ volltanken kann?

Mal im Ernst,

In OWL scheinen ja einige Brandungsverrückte zu leben.

Wir müssen einfach eine Art Shuttle- Verbindung nach der Ostsee entwerfen ( am besten Richtung Wohnort von Dirk ).

So kommen wir vielleicht häufiger und günstiger an die Ostsee.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Brandungsrute erst nach Probewerfen kaufen.

Und wen fragen wir da vorher?

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Ich bin heute zu müde, um lange Geschichten zu schreiben, aber wenn Du es nicht schon hast: KAUF KEINE TT-R! 

Du wirst damit nicht glücklich, glaub mir; und Tom hat meine geworfen, Tom ist wesentlich mehr Mensch als Du (rein von der Masse her), und er hat anstatt 170, wie mit seiner Shimano Aero (oder so) damit keine 140 mehr geworfen - die Rute wirft eher Dich!

Nimm eine Team Daiwa; oder eine Sonik SK3 oder 4; wenn es eine Century sein soll eine aus der Carbon Metal-Serie oder eine Tip Tornado, aber keine KWR 300, keine Eliminator, keine TT-R! Es gibt wirklich gute, ordentliche Ruten, die Dich unterstützen und Dir nicht den Wurfstil versauen!


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

... oder, da Du sie schon hast - bleib bei der Daiwa Tournament, denn wie schon geschrieben - man kann damit 250 Meter werfen, wie mit den meisten Ruten, die hart genug sind, es erfordert nur viel Technik... und die Ruten, von denen wir hier reden kaufen auf lange Sicht keine Meter!


----------



## kerasounta (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich bin heute zu müde, um lange Geschichten zu schreiben, aber wenn Du es nicht schon hast: KAUF KEINE TT-R!
> 
> Du wirst damit nicht glücklich, glaub mir; und Tom hat meine geworfen, Tom ist wesentlich mehr Mensch als Du (rein von der Masse her), und er hat anstatt 170, wie mit seiner Shimano Aero (oder so) damit keine 140 mehr geworfen - die Rute wirft eher Dich!
> 
> Nimm eine Team Daiwa; oder eine Sonik SK3 oder 4; wenn es eine Century sein soll eine aus der Carbon Metal-Serie oder eine Tip Tornado, aber keine KWR 300, keine Eliminator, keine TT-R! Es gibt wirklich gute, ordentliche Ruten, die Dich unterstützen und Dir nicht den Wurfstil versauen!



Danke für den tip Abumann,

ist schon gekauft ....aber wie gesagt da ich noch keinen Wurfstil habe ist das halb so schlimm...
werde die nächste Woche beide mal testen...
mit der Daiwa hab ich ne softere Variante und mit der TTR wie du schon sagtest eine Rute die sehr steif ist und für mich evtl. zu viel ist...
Ausgiebig werde ich alle beide in Griechenland testen, wenn ich den überhaupt in Urlaub fahre diesen Sommer...
Aber beruhigt bin ich schon mal ,den ich werde 3 Ruten dabei haben, welche ich schon fischen und werfen kann...


Nach den ersten Tests werde ich mal berichten, aber vorher muss ich mich unbedingt mal mit Basslawine treffen ,der nicht ganz so weit weg wohnt um mal die Multirollen zu justieren...

Gruß Aki


----------



## Fietzer (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

moin aki, ich würde dir auch von der TT- R abraten. brutales biest diese rute. die ist wirklich nur für die wiese geschaffen worden und nicht für die brandung. musste mich selber erst dran gewöhnen, aber nun beherrsche ich sie. aber ich würde damit NIE am strand fischen.

gruß fietzer


----------



## kerasounta (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

moin !

jo die wird nur geworfen.... die fische ich dann auf Thunfisch ausm Boot raus..


----------



## dorschman (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@kerasounta 

habe dir mal bilder von den weissen und den schwarzen 
vercellis angehaengt.

die "weissen" sind absolute traumpeitschen zum buttangeln
ich glaub feinfühligere stöcker sind auf dem europäischen markt
nicht erhältlich. Der Blank ist noch wesentlcb dünner als bei den Blauen und die Beringung erinnert eher an eine Matchrute.
Aber wenn Du die Stöcker mit 150gr und 15er Geflecht fischt
verspreche ich Dir ein "mehr geht nicht erlebnis"
Das Wurfgewicht liegt laut Hersteller bei 100 -200 gr
Im Gegensatz zu den Spyra Activa Ruten verfügen diese Ruten
über einen Schraubrollenhalter (finde ich persönlich wesenlich besser)

Die Ruten sind ultraleicht du kannst dich mit den teilen in weissenhaus an den strand legen und platte aus dem handgelenk zupfen.

Zum Dorschangeln bei rauhen Bedingungen würde ich diese Ruten allerdings nicht unbedingt verwenden dafür sind die ruten meiner meinung nach zu weich (so aehnlich wie die cormoran titanium blackstars) man muss einfach zuviel pumpen

die "schwarzen" sind das neueste Modell aus dem 2012 Programm eigentlich aehnlich wie die weissen etwas grössere Ringe und 25gr mehr Wurfgewicht. Hab die Teile bisher nur immer mit an den Strand geschleppt aber bisher noch nicht gefischt kann deshalb noch nicht viel zu den stöckern sagen.
hab mich einfach in die "weissen" verliebt 

gruss
dorschman


----------



## dorschman (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@Abuman
Zitat:
Ach ja, und schwarz-grün ist meines Wissens keine AWT, sondern eine AWB 

ich meinte diesen stock  (siehe fotos) Ok ist mehr schwarz blau / als grün  

die bezeichung awt oder ab kann ich allerdings nicht finden
aber du bist der experte 
Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## kerasounta (22. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

@dorschmann

jo die kannte ich nur ausm Katalog...habe die leider noch nicht gefischt..sehen aber edel aus...

denke wenn man nicht ie ganz harten Peitschen benötigt und feine Bissanzeige benötigt..sind das geile Stöcker....

Vercelli baut nicht nur qualitativ gute Stöcker sondern auch sehr hübsche....die Südeuropäer (Spanier) haben es eben drauf mit der Optik ! wenn dan noch das MAterial stimmt wie in diesem Fall.... Sauberst !

Gruss Aki


----------



## VC1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Aki,

es ist ein spanischer Hersteller( Evia)!!:vik:

Gruß
Volker


----------



## kerasounta (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

moin Volker,

sorry verwechsle das immer wieder Bad bass Technology..Vercelli ist natürlich spanisch..

Vercelli ist ein italienischer Name (Stadt in Italien)...deswegen mein Fehler ,-)

dann verallgemeinere ich mal....die Südeuropäer bauen schöne und gute Ruten ..
da hast du uns vor einem jahr nen tollen tip gegebenen mit den Vercelli Ruten..die sind wirklich Extraklasse in Performance und Design....
hab bis jetzt noch keine andere 3 teilige Rute gehabt die so problemlos weit raus wirft... und die so viel Power bei dem dünnen Blank hat....
die Shimano Aerocast Surf war dicker im Blank und hatte nicht annähernd diese Wurfeigenschaften....geschweige denn das tolle Design !

Gruß Aki


----------



## dorschman (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

die "Blauen" (Spyra Activa) gibt es uebrigens aktuell
im Internet Shop Mega Angelcenter Martins 
für unglaubliche 399,00 Euro 

Normaler VK liegt bei 500 - 600 Euro / Stueck


----------



## SEAPOINT (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*

Hallo Abumann
Wenn man so ein treffen eingestilt bekämme währe supper .
Ich währe mehr für plan b ich mach ein paar tage urlaub mit meiner frau an der Küste ( dann könnte ich auch mal wieder Meeres angel machen).und würde dan zu ein Trannigswerf termin komm ,Ach so weis man schon wann der zweite Multirollen-Brandungsscup ist.Bein ersten wurde ja rüber gesprochen das man vieleicht im Herbst den zweiten Multirollen -Brandungscup machen könnte. Wenn das so währe vieleicht könnte man den Trannigswerf termin in der selben woche machen.Und solte Jan Hinz und du bei Wiederafänger ein werftermin machen würde ich auch gerne dort hin kommen.

Es grüsst euch SEAPOINT


----------



## kerasounta (23. April 2012)

*AW: 2. Quali der Meeresdistanzwerfer*



dorschman schrieb:


> die "Blauen" (Spyra Activa) gibt es uebrigens aktuell
> im Internet Shop Mega Angelcenter Martins
> für unglaubliche 399,00 Euro
> 
> Normaler VK liegt bei 500 - 600 Euro / Stueck



jo,

hab ich schon entdeckt....ist ein sehr guter PReis für diese feinen Ruten...

Gruß aki


----------

